# Does anyone know this website?



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm hoping one of u lovely ladies will be able to help me find a certain website, although i know its a bit of a long shot i'll try my best to describe it  

Its a forum style site that does custom pictures made by the volunteers free of charge or on donations. U post a url link of some personal pics (normally photo-bucket or the likes of) and get a custom made pic sent back. There's not much else to say lol.

If i remember right (and thats a big if  ) then its *something*perfect, perfect*something*,picture*something* and so on.... although im probably way off the mark and that's of no use whatsoever  

It was one my sister used and had one made of her (then) 2 children where one picture dissolved into another. It was beautifully done. But she cant remember the site either  

Thanks in advance 
TK x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry I don't know the website in question but I myself, and a few far more talented friends do photomanipulation (see my avatar), including morphing and combining images so if you have some images in mind and and idea of what you want, and you want me to ask them to have a go, PM me.  

C~x


----------

